# Ok, so what is a charlie?



## gentle giants

I was looking at a Mini rex breeder's website, and she said if you breed a broken to a broken you will get charlies, and breed a charlie to a solid you get perfectly marked brokens, or something like that. My question is, what is a charlie? Is it a cetain kind of broken marking or what? And if anyone has any pics of a charlie that shows markings, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I found this:

If two dominant En genes pair up they work together to produce a extremely light broken pattern or "charlie". This charlie usually has colored ears, and a trace of color around the eyes, nose and body (less than 10% color). 

It was here:

http://members.tripod.com/Rexrabbit/brokengene.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## BunnyLover

A Charlie is a rabbit that inherits one broken gene from each parent and is lightly marked. It usually has markings on the nose andears and also a stripe of color down the back. Most of the Charlies I have seen are unshowable because they have less than the required 10 to 15% coloring (I believe thats the percentage). They can however be bred and you have already read the results of breeding a Charlie.

I had a Charlie Holland Lop. She was the sweetest thing ever. I don't have a picture on this computer but I'll see if I can find one of her for you.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

This is Honey Pot's bunny, Cookie. Would he be considered a "Charlie"?







I think he's adorable.


----------



## pamnock

Yep -- Cookie is a "Charlie". 

By American Rabbit Breeders Association definition, a charlie is simply a lightly marked broken rabbit (not necessarily homozygous for the English Spotting gene).



Pam


----------



## BunnyLover

I couldn't find a picture of my Charlie but I found some on this site: http://www.thenaturetrail.com/SolidsBrokensCharlies.htmIt should at least give you an idea of what they look like. My Charlie was very similar to the ones pictured but she had dark stripe and some spots running down her back.


----------



## NZminilops

Here is a charlie from a previous litter of mine:


----------



## gentle giants

Thanks for the link, BunnyLover, that really helped. Thanks, everybody, for your help. I just have one more question-- is this guy a charlie? I sold him recently because I decided not to go into opals, but he has very little color. You can just barely see the spots on his back, he had three or four small spots.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Thanks for the link, BunnyLover, that really helped. Thanks, everybody, for your help. I just have one more question-- is this guy a charlie? I sold him recently because I decided not to go into opals, but he has very little color. You can just barely see the spots on his back, he had three or four small spots.


 Yes. He's a Charlie. 

~Sunshine


----------

